# Excel Tabellen aus einer Mappe in eine Andere kopieren



## jojaeger (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo ich brauche eure Hilfe : 
ch habe eine Tabelle in einer Mappe und möchte diese in eine ander Mappe kopieren .
Das geht auch nur in den Zellen tauchen die Formlen mit bezug auf die ander Mappe auf 
=[T2.3.xls]FT!A5.  Ich brauche diese Zellen aber ohne den Bezug (t2.3.xls ). Ich hoffe ich muß sie nicht alle einzeln löschen . 
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Leola13 (4. Mai 2007)

Hai,

beim normalen Kopieren habe ich eigentlich keine Probleme.  

Was hast du den vor dem A5 stehen ?    
FT!  ?  

Ciao Stefan


----------



## jojaeger (4. Mai 2007)

FT ist der Name der Tabelle aus der 45 übernommen werden soll , 
ohnen den Bezug auf die andere Mappe heoßt die Zelle =FT!A5 . Ich möchte nur die Eckige Klammer loswerden ohne jede Zelle einzel zu verändern . 
In der Ur Mappe steht die Formel =FT!A5


----------



## jojaeger (4. Mai 2007)

Danke Danke ich habe die Lösung gefunden. 
In Verknüpfung dieses ändern .


----------

